
Former Tesla employee admits uploading Autopilot source code to his iCloud - beepzop
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/10/20689468/tesla-autopilot-trade-secret-theft-guangzhi-cao-xpeng-xiaopeng-motors-lawsuit-filing
======
Polyisoprene
Regardless of the intent in this case. Don’t connect your personal iCloud
account to your work computer.

------
avgDev
All I can say is....Yikes.

